# Methode System.out.println()



## kostonstyle (2. Jan 2009)

Hallo miteinander
ich habe eine frage zu Methoden. Wie ich es kenne rufe eine Methode zum Beispiel so auf obj.methode(). Aber System.out.println() gibt zwei Schritte, out.println(). Was ist das für eine Methode? Ist println "Muttermethode" von out?

Danke kostonstyle


----------



## Murray (2. Jan 2009)

java.lang.System ist eine Klasse, wobei man das "java.lang." auch weglassen darf. out ist ein statisches Member der Klasse java.lang.System, und zwar vom Typ java.io.PrintStream. Und in java.io.PrintStream gibt es diverse überladene Methoden namens println.


----------



## SirGecco (2. Jan 2009)

Die Lösung findest du in der API:

Die Klasse System befindet sich im Paket java.lang.
Dort werden drei Datenstreams bereitgestellt: System.in, System.out und System.err (siehe Field Summary).

out ist vom Typ PrintStream. Die Klasse befindet sich im Paket java.io. Die Klasse stellt dann die Methode println() bereit.


----------



## kostonstyle (3. Jan 2009)

Mit paketen kenne ich mich nicht so aus. Aber wie ich es so behaupte, ist System mit PrintStream miteinander verbunden.


----------



## SlaterB (3. Jan 2009)

> Aber wie ich es so behaupte, ist System mit PrintStream miteinander verbunden.

ist kein korrekter Satz,

ist überhaupt noch eine Frage offen?


----------

